# Are chihuahuas one-person dogs?



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

The itty bitty dogs are a new world to me.

That changed Monday, when a shelter worker matched us to this sweet, housebroken, quiet little chihuahua, of all things. DS is gentle with him, despite being three, and the dog is a good sized, older chihuahua at seven pounds. 

He likes DS okay; kind of acts a little nervous when he walks by, but if I saw a three year old a good five times my size coming near, I'd probably be a little unsure too. He does all the "right" stuff, wags his tail, licks the child's chin and hands. But if DS calls him? No dice. I'm doing a few things to reinforce that I like it when he obeys the child, but it's clearly a "This makes her happy, so I will love on the human puppy" kind of thing. 

Ds LOVES this dog. Gets so disappointed when the dog won't come to him or walks away.

So typically, will he adjust and start liking the kid as much as he does me, or do I have a one-man (well, woman) dog? Come to think of it, the only sane chihuahuha I have ever known belonged to the husband of the four-person family, despite two teen girls and an adult woman who fawned all over him.


----------



## tailwagging (Jan 6, 2005)

some are and aren't. give the dog time.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

I had always heard they were. I got one a year ago and she loves everyone. I think it's all in how they are socialized.


----------



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

Oh, he's a nice little guy and going nowhere. I think it may just be that he's older and has no time for such nonsense as a little boy. He does like strangers at the feed store and such. 

We'll see. He goes everywhere possible with us so I imagine they'll bond.


----------



## tailwagging (Jan 6, 2005)

not just how they are socialized but the genes too. 50% of temperament in genetic.

As a chihuahua show breeder I must breed for a friendly dog. can't have one bite the judge. 
there are those that think a stand off little chihuahua dog is cute and may breed get thoses.


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

I have two long coated chihuahuas. One always hated kids, one loved them...in spite of never being raised with them. Since the birth of my grandson though, the one that hated kids has changed her ways. She adores him and all kids now. Give her time....I bet she will love your son soon enough.


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

He will bond with all of you - give him time. He has to totally trust. He will probably have his favorite person, but love your son as well. 

I have a male chi and he is a dear. He is partial to me, but loves my DH and grandkids completely. I'm so happy for you that you've found "the dog".  Let your son feed him treats now and then - that will help them bond. And be very, very gentle with him. Chis scare easily and will avoid those that aren't gentle....


----------



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

I imagine so. He is such a sweet, quiet little dog, but little boy noise doesn't seem to frighten him at all. 

He's older, so he isn't a ball of energy, but he loves to go outside with us and will play a little bit. Follows me as I garden, and if I sit in the sun to read he creeps into my lap, somehow without me noticing until he's already there. DS is pretty gentle with him with a bit of help (wants to get in his face, sigh), and likes feeding him treats. I tend to think the dog will love him for his dispersal of freeze dried chicken liver if nothing else. 

And because I simply must- 









wish I knew how old he is, I am so bad with guessing when the dog is little. The shelter guessed ten, but I don't think he's quite that; watch me be wildly wrong and he's thirteen or something. 

We still will get a sheltie when the time is right. But this guy... I couldn't leave him. He's smaller than the cat, so he doesn't "count" on the headcount of dogs.


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

He is adorable.  Chis usually live long lifes, so even if he is 10 he probably has lots of years left in him. Do you know anything at all about his history?

Give him his own blanket. Chis love to burrow underneath blankets no matter what the temperature is.  My guy has one in the living room and another thicker one in our bedroom. Other than our laps, these are his napping spots....


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

He's been there less than a week. He's in a new place with new people, and he is right out of the trauma of being in a shelter.

It's possible that he has never been around children. It sounds like his temperament is excellent, but you must give him time to settle in and get accustomed to his new situation.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

You may not see the dog's true self until he has been with you for two weeks. I've seen scared timid dogs become confident and sure of themselves. I've seen nice dogs turn into Cujo. Keep supervision between child and dog, and give the dog a wire crate with the door turned to the wall so he can get away from your son.


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

Well.... we have a pic, so it obviously happened.... but what's his name? I think you made a good choice for EVERYONE.


----------



## lexa (Mar 30, 2012)

high value treats like cheese and hot dog cut up into tiny pieces feed by your toddler should improve your dogs interest in your son


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Give him time. My rescue dog, Sammi, is not a Chi but we have had her since Thanksgiving week 2010. She was 13 mos old when we got her. Now we have had her for 4 1/2 mos. She is a completely different dog from the one we adopted. She has loved the whole family from the first and it was so good that we were all together for Thanksgiving. She was very wary of strangers at first but now I have a headcollar and tell people she will be fine if the don't go aggressively toward her face. Obviously, she has been hit before. I take treats out when we go on a walk and she does great. With my 3 yr old grandchildren, she does very well. She adores them. Just give him time to adjust but don't leave him alone yet with your son.


----------



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

Oh yes, they are never alone together. Little dog is great about being put in my bedroom (with the childproof lock) and just taking a nap in his bed when I can't be on top of the two of them. 

He's coming out of his shell a little more each day. He plays a bit more, eats a bit more, runs a bit more. Defintely a snuggly little thing, and my shadow. No chewing, no messes, no barking, no aggression. He's great thus far. 

I quite possibly adore him.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

We currently have six chis living in our home, but no small kids any longer. I would not suggest a chihuahua for a kid's dog at all. It's just not a good breed fit. They love their own adult, might like a few others, and even tolerate some other people and kids. But they LOVE their person.Two of our chis own my 21yo daughter. Three own me, and one owns my husband. They all like all of us, but they choose their owners. Obviously, your dog has chosen you.

You child should have his own puppy of some sort, a rough and tumble dog that follows a child constantly, sleeps in his room, licks away his tears, and just loves the child with all its heart. I would suggest a lab/mix, golden/mix, beagle/mix, or just a plain mutt. If you can handle the shedding (and barking), LGDs make great kid dogs too. I would get him a puppy from a litter somewhere that wasn't too expensive or even being given away for free. Chihuahuas just aren't kid dogs. I've had many of them, and they aren't kid dogs.

But do keep your chihuahua for you. They are like your own personal baby that never grows up and leaves the nest.


----------



## tailwagging (Jan 6, 2005)

They can be a good kid's dog IF the kid is a good dog kid.
it truly is all about the parents and them making sure the kid knows how to treat a dog.


----------

